# Help me find a boat, this weekend maybe?



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Hey guys, asking for a little help again. I am poised to make a switch-o-change O'. I have a way to get rid of my old boat (the SS Welfare some of you may have heard of ) for about 5000 bucks, I would like to sink that money right into a better big lake rig. I don't want to spend much more, or too much less. Newer is better, but older in great shape is fine. I was looking for a 21-25 foot cuddy cabin type thing. Outboard is best, IO all right too. Anyone seen anything around worth looking at? I checked E-bay, the classifieds here on MS, and my local Craigslist, but I am still very actively looking! Let me know.. if you are the one who helps me find it, I'll take you fishing this summer on me! or parasailing, whichever you wish! PS I am looking in the Traverse City area, not so much Marquette.. I will be in flint on tuesday, headed for TC so anywhere along the way is totally possible.


----------



## 7MM Magnum (Sep 10, 2003)

*What about a 1988 Fourwinds 215 Sundowner it looks to be in nice shape. With trailer, cockpit cover and 5.0liter/205hp only $6999.00 plus tax.
*
*It's located over at Spicer's Boat City in Houghton Lake. Wouldn't hurt to take a look on your way up to TC. *

*Here's alink to a couple of pics on their website :*

*http://www.spicersboatcity.com/pre_...474298X6K6K2009J3I00I23JPMQ1365R0&veh=1022446*

*They may even come down some if you don't need the trailer and save a few bucks.  *

*Then again it might be a package thing I just went to look and see what they had available after reading your post. I bought my quad from them and rememberd they had some used boats from time to time.*

*Nice bunch of people!
*


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

not bad.. but I was looking for something with more fishing room in the stern


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

7MM Magnum said:


> *Then again it might be a package thing I just went to look and see what they had available after reading your post. I bought my quad from them and rememberd they had some used boats from time to time.*
> 
> *Nice bunch of people!
> *


Yep, they are straight shooters at Spicers. I can't count the number of toys my family has purchased from them over the years. All the dealers downstate, and Spicers usually has a better price, and unquestionably better service.


----------



## Fish Eye (Mar 30, 2007)

http://www.boattrader.com/


----------



## 7MM Magnum (Sep 10, 2003)

Here's some more links:

http://www.boatcrazy.com/search/details.php?id=16961&prev=st=MI&state=Michigan&zip=49601

http://www.lakestclair.net/classifieds/index.php?page=out&id=2279

http://www.lakestclair.net/classifieds/index.php?page=out&id=2295

http://www.michiganboats.net/451274.html


----------



## tobusyhavinfun (Sep 7, 2006)

http://detroit.craigslist.org/boa/1196760308.html

I would buy this if I didnt already have one for your price range.... Not many boats this size with more room than Cherokee and they were made specifically for big lake trolling and charters. Good luck!!


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

I've got a 1987 215 Sundowner and it fishes great.

That price is jacked though. I bought mine in 2001 with 550 hours on it and a 3 year old custom trailer under it, with one year in a slip thrown in and paid $8200. It has a 350 as well. You could eat off the floor and the teak was mint - we looked for two years at over 2 dozen Sundowners before we picked up this one.

I would think with the economy being as it I could not turn my boat for more than $4-5k now, especially with 1400 hours on it.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

That cherokee looks friggin sweet, it's a little more than I was planning on spending, like 4000 more.. Thanks fellas for all your help


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Hey Sam,
My buddy is getting rid of a 21 foot boat. It's down here and I believe he is only asking 2,500. He just wants to get rid of it.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Dang it! Sam check it out on my forums under garage sale 21 ft sportcraft.


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Realize more than you want to spend by alot but I'll throw it our there....I have a 22 footer ready to fish that is exactly what you describe what you want. http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/classifieds/showproduct.php?product=14339


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

B & N, drop the price 10,000 and I will buy it tuesday!


----------



## Bear4699 (Aug 24, 2008)

Hey if you want a great boat my grandpas got one for ya its a awsome fishing boat it comes with everything you can want fish finders gps rods reels new in boxes and lots of room for fishing !!!!! my Number is 517-648-3468 if you want to here more ....... the price is 8000 but is negosible..... it a 27 ft boat


----------



## JasonCarp (May 9, 2005)

Check my pictures in my profile you will see my '78 Tiara Sport Salon. It is an I/O but fishes like an inboard with no doghouse on the back. 25' Engine was rebuilt by previous owner and runs good. I re built the lower unit two years ago and has about 40 hours on it. I rigged her with some old speed troll electrics, and a Humminbird 383c fishfinder/gps combo. Not sure if you want all the gear but we can talk. Two new batteries as well.

here is the deal. In October of '07 the steering cable went, and I was down all last summer in inside marina storage with no time or funds to do anything. This year I said I was going to convert the steering to hydraulic, but have had about 3 days off since February. 

The trailer is no longer included as I sold that in '07 as well. (i know, stupid) but you can find decent trailers here and there for under $2000. She is paid up on storage for the summer, so if you wanted to ad in and out service (grand haven) and get the steering fixed you could be fishing in no time. 

other things to fix down the road

probably needs a new alternator, but it has an onboard battery charger, 
tilt and trim motor should be replaced, and I was going to do away with the flybridge bench seats and put in a couple of captains chairs.

The head sorta works, but needs some attention, and then teak, bottom paint and a good wax job. 

It came with a bimini, but i have never used it as it needs a couple brackets, and i never got around to fixing it.

Older boat, but you won't find another boat like this at 25' feet with a full cabin, head, kitchen, dinette and v-berth, flat fishable cockpit and Tiara toughness.

Let me know. I could meet you in Grand Haven to show it to you and even have the marina splash it to fire it up.

Jason


----------



## JasonCarp (May 9, 2005)

I almost forgot, I have the hydraulic helm purchased and have ordered a bracket on which to mount the hydraulic cylinder to the out drive.

Just needs the cylinder ( around $400), the hoses and some fluid. Ready to go.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

check craigslist.com


----------



## captjimtc (Aug 10, 2005)

Keep you eyes out in TC my buddy just purchased a '96 210 Wellcraft coastal with 53 hrs on it loaded with 6 big jon electrics, radar, autopilot, all fishing gear with trailer for $10,000 with an ocean pro 150 HP on it. In this economy people are giving some of these boats away. 

PS there is a Bayliner Trophy for sale across from Cherryland Gas station on 31 on the way to Frankfort..


----------



## WALLDADY (Feb 3, 2002)

Check this one out

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1987....c0.m245&_trkparms=65:12|39:1|72:317|240:1318

Good Luck and Safe trips .................................................. Walldady


----------



## johnobub (Sep 23, 2006)

ebay or online. good luck


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Ebay or online? thanks but seriously, duh! anyway.. I am still actively looking, and I am close to making a purchase. One thing that is got me wondering. What do people think about Starcraft Islander's? there are some good deals on them out there, I have been more after a 20 foot tiara pursuit (listed on this site) and can't decide if I should look at a Islander or two first? What do you guys think of Aluminum VS. fiberglass? all input appreciated.


----------



## 7MM Magnum (Sep 10, 2003)

Personally I prefer fiberglass over aluminum. I own both and my main
complaint about the aluminum is it's NOISY!! 

I also feel that the glass is easier to work with and repair if necessary.

Just my thoughts on it,...


----------



## captjimtc (Aug 10, 2005)

Aluminum is nice for pulling behind the truck but I would opt for a fiberglass vessel for fishing also. Every Islander I have been on seemed like it really rocked from side to side really bad.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

What do you all think about size? I am looking at 20 foot walk arounds, I am willing to go a little bigger, but not unless I have to.. Opinions?


----------



## Badboy69 (Mar 29, 2003)

Glass....cuddy...safe...dry...be happy!


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

I have fished in both types. Go with a glass boat. I have owned and fished on many boats. I have a 95' 21 ft trophy that fishes great. Well.....when it had a good motor.:sad: LOL. I emailed you a pic of it. It trailers great and fishes well. Now, with that being said, I would rather fish on our 29 footer but that is a different story.


----------



## 7MM Magnum (Sep 10, 2003)

Sam22 said:


> What do you all think about size? I am looking at 20 foot walk arounds, I am willing to go a little bigger, but not unless I have to.. Opinions?


 
Is there any specific reason you feel you want a "walk-around" ??


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

no not really... but the boats I am looking at in this size are mostly walk arounds. I am still looking hard, it's such a tough decision. I really dont want to walk around a doghouse (engine hump) all the time, so that drops a lot of choices. I also don't know about some brands. I read some stuff on here about a few makes to avoid. I heard Wellcraft Costal's were one to avoid, I had previously liked those. I don't think I want a bayliner of anysort, just never liked them. Don't know much about sportcrafts or some others, input? I like Tiaras and (Pursuits) and I like Prolines I want a fiberglass back deck. I want to be able to sleep two, preferably 3 people in it on occasion.


----------



## 7MM Magnum (Sep 10, 2003)

Here ya' go,.. http://www.boatsville.com/used_boats_detail.cfm?boatid=5399

Everything you asked for but you'll need to take a weekend to pick it up. 

It states the price is negoitable,... as he's *asking $8,500.00*


This is going to be something your gonna' have to take your time to figure out as all of the things your looking for in a watercraft within your price range is gonna' be a little tough to find, especially locally. Did you ever think of visiting some of the marine repo / salvage-yards downstate?? 

They might be hanging on to a sound craft you could pick up and fix up the way YOU want it to be instead of trying to find something pretty much already setup for yourself.

I know they have a couple of places around Harrison Twp. on the Northeast side of the Metro Detroit, area and there's Checker Marine in Lasalle a bit North of Monroe, Mi. near the downriver areas.

I think they both have websites to look around through.


----------



## 7MM Magnum (Sep 10, 2003)

Here's a boat the place in Harrison Twp has, (Waters Edge) it's a 1976 Trojan 26ft. 10 ft beam:

http://www.watersedgeboats.com/listings/l0012.html


Here's another one: 1987 Carver 27 ft. 10 ft. beam

http://www.watersedgeboats.com/listings/l0045.html



They both look like they would fit your requests.


----------



## JasonCarp (May 9, 2005)

7MM Magnum said:


> Here ya' go,.. http://www.boatsville.com/used_boats_detail.cfm?boatid=5399
> 
> Everything you asked for but you'll need to take a weekend to pick it up.
> 
> ...


 
This boat's been up for three years now. It is the same as mine, which I described earlier. I am working on getting the steering fixed now, and will sell for much less than $8500. And, you won't have to drive outside of the state. Let me know if this interests you.


----------



## 7MM Magnum (Sep 10, 2003)

Man I'm sorry Jason,.. I didn't know you had one he might be considering. 

I thought I'd just help out a fellow member by postin' those links for him, as he was the one who asked for help from us in finding somethings for him to consider.


My bad,...


----------



## JasonCarp (May 9, 2005)

I'm not offended at all, I was just letting him know what the status of that ad is. Ever since I bought mine a few years ago, I scour the web every now and then for my same boat since it isn't that common, and I've seen that ad up on botasville since 2006. 

I've not heard from him, so I'm assuming there's no interest there anyway, but rather just letting him know that if there was interest in that boat, there was a local option for less money.

For a big boat feel, in a smaller boat (25 ft with a full galley, head, dinette/bed and spacious v-berth) my boat does have a lot of features not found on a 25 footer. I'd be keeping her for sure if I had the time to get her where she deserves to be.


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

I fish with an Islander all the time on the big water and cant say I have many complaints but they are not the biggest by any stretch. Beams are skinny, but they sip gas, I couldnt see 3 people in the cuddy, manybe 2. Very well built, dependable, fishing machine. If your gonna trailer it everywhere I would consider aluminum, if your gonna slip it I would go with glass for the comfort and ride.


----------

